
M-Pesa Card and NFC Wristband for Payments Launched - tefo-mohapi
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/05/12/kenyas-safaricom-announce-availability-of-their-lipa-na-m-pesa-card-and-nfc-wristband-for-payments/
======
bbcbasic
Pretty cool

